# Type of fish for Endler control.



## okapizebra (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe just some other live bearers? Platies/swordtails/mollies? They will all eat their own young so I don't see why they wouldn't eat endler fry also.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe something like Badis, or a small Cichlid? 

I have kept Endlers with Zebra Loaches, and the Endler population kept on growing, so Zebra Loaches are not going to work. Tank was pretty dense with Guppy Grass.


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

Diana said:


> Maybe something like Badis, or a small Cichlid?
> 
> I have kept Endlers with Zebra Loaches, and the Endler population kept on growing, so Zebra Loaches are not going to work. Tank was pretty dense with Guppy Grass.


This might explain why my badis's look so plump. I quit feeding them live brine when i noticed they were constantly picking at the moss. I figured there was some kind of bugs they were feeding on. Endler fry makes more sense.
Now ill have to rethink adding something for control. 
Thanks Diana.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

some betta will eat fry, mine wont touch them but my large tetras and angels like the fry as a snack when i get way to many due to females out numbering males way to much


----------



## The Goonch (May 10, 2012)

wicca27 said:


> some betta will eat fry, mine wont touch them but my large tetras and angels like the fry as a snack when i get way to many due to females out numbering males way to much



I have one betta that ate the first two fry I put in. I guess it did not like the taste because it would eat no more. At one point, I had five fry living in there with him.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

How big is the tank? Apistogramma spp. are specialized for the job of hunting fry.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Odd to remember being willing to pay up to $4 each for black bar endlers and now I've got 'em coming out my ears. My GBR will occasionally take a break from scouring the tank for cherry culls hatchlings to hunt fry if I toss a few in the large community tank--but his eating one or two a week isn't about to keep up with the 30 or so a month that are being born.

Since I don't have room to set up a series of breeder/grow out tanks to effectively isolate fry from breeding females, I've reluctantly accepted that I'm going to have to be ruthless this weekend and pull the drift wood and larger plants out so I can catch as many of 'em as possible, pull the adult males to my very limited male-only nano tank space and dispose of all but a few adult females and the inevitable scattering of fry that'll hunker down in the substrate and evade my net.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Small crenicichla species would be cool. You would still need hiding spots though like dense plant cover or they would probably al disappear eventually.


----------



## OldJedi (Dec 1, 2009)

Predators like the Synodontis petricola would do the job. Any catfish, really.


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

catch some and send to me! . I've got some synodontis petricola for sale too


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

LB79 said:


> How big is the tank? Apistogramma spp. are specialized for the job of hunting fry.


lol my last pair of apisto's would not touch the fry. I started with 6 endlers..... six months later I am now at 1.5billion


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

My advice: 5 zebra danios. Don't really bother other fish, and are fast enough to nab fry.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

I've used a Betta to clean out Guppy fry but i got lucky and got a REALLY agressive one


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

you could always sell the fry on here or on craigs list or see if a pet shop will give a bit of credit for feeder fish?


----------



## plantedtankfan (Jan 5, 2013)

Angel fish would take care of all those fry.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

plantedtankfan said:


> Angel fish would take care of all those fry.


Not necessarily. I introduced mollies to my angelfish tank figuring their fry would be an ideal live food for him. Yeah, he ate two or three out of the first couple batches, then ignored 'em completely there after, even when I tried starving him out of his apathy towards 'em.


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

Anyone know of any fish that prefer to hunt full grown endlers? I have two stray in my 125gal live bearer tank that I've been trying to catch for months now, with no luck. I don't mind if fry get eaten either, as long as those endlers are gone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

